# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Psychological Skills Course

## Stella180

While waiting for more intense therapy I was offered a place on a Psychological Skills Course by my local CMHT. Due to Covid this was adapted to an online model via YouTube Videos and a printable workbook. The videos are unlisted so not everyone can access them but if anybody is interested in checking it out let me know below and I with send you the link.

----------

Paula (29-03-21),Suzi (29-03-21)

----------


## Suzi

That's really kind, thank you.

----------

